# Asgard Magazine #1 online?



## EricNoah (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey there,

Is Asgard #1 online anywhere?  I'd like to link to it from my website.  

Alternately, would someone out there with the right security access be able to extract just my interview from it?  I have it in PDF format if someone wants to take a crack at it.  I could then host those 5 pages on my website.  

Drop me an e-mail or a PM if you can help.  ericnoah@charter.net

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2005)

It took some hunting around, but I've added the Asgard mags to the ENP downloads page:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=misc


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 4, 2005)

You rule, man.  Totally rule.   Thanks.


----------

